# Frustrated with Honda



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

As some of you might know I recently purchased a used Honda 622 snow blower. I took it for service two days after I purchased it and brought it home from the shop on Tuesday. 

It starts on the first pull and runs well. I parked it in my garage and the next day noticed an oil spot on the floor. So I called and spoke to the tech who worked on it and asked if he possible left a drain plug loose. He told me where to check and look and it appears those places are dry. What I did notice is from the blower housing back and just behind the axle shafts, there is a gasket. I imagine this is the transmission gasket between the engine and the motor. I believe that is whats leaking. So I called back to the shop and I was told to replace that gasket the machine has to come apart and will be very expensive to do. I was also told that while they were in there it would be a good idea to replace all the seals as well.

While I know this is probably not a solution I am wondering if I should just attempt to tighten up the bolts and see if that will stop the slow leak. I remember that on valve cover gaskets this sometimes solved a leak problem. The shop tech said I could try that or it might just be cheaper to add oil when needed to the trans.

I guess my frustration comes from taking this into an experienced honda dealer for service and them not catching this leak. Also calling honda directly for assistance with a list of the parts from their so called specialist. As it turns out there so called specialists are only specialists in customer service and they do not actually listen. All they want to repeat is that you can buy a shop manual or take it to a deal. Other than that they are no help at all. Even when I asked for a list of dealers who have been with Honda for over 10 years or more, I got given numbers of dealers who had been with them less than 2 years and even 6 month.

Ok back to my issue. Does anyone know what the torque is for the transmission bolts? This is a cast aluminim housing and I do not want to break it.


Jason


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the torque table from the H622 shop manual. 

Looking at the transmission page, none of the hardware shows a specific torque value. I assume you mean the drive/transmission, not the auger gearbox? 

[email protected]

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Checking the exploded parts diagrams might help figure things out too.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Honda/Snow Blower/0/HS622 TA-A SNOW BLOWER, JPN/parts.html

Since it was just at the dealership, perhaps they'd be willing to take a look at it again.


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep the dealer is certainly glad to look at it again for $79 dollars a shop hour. 

Jason


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Robert Coats said:


> Here's the torque table from the H622 shop manual.
> 
> Looking at the transmission page, none of the hardware shows a specific torque value. I assume you mean the drive/transmission, not the auger gearbox?
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert for the post. Yes I am mean the transmission. I guess I need to just suck it up and buy a shop manual somewhere. Then I can work on it until I break it (LOL).

Jason


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Honda HS522 HS622 Snow Blow Throw Service Repair Manual 6174300E2 | eBay

Well worth having if you are going to do your own work.


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I already had it in my ebay watch list and have made the purchase for it and the binder.

Jason


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Today I discovered and interesting development. I am rebuilding and deck so I moved the snow blower outside and to a different spot on the card board. So far I have watched it and have not seen any leak or dripping for about 2 hours. Lets hope it continues. I did contact the shop tech in regard to this a few days ago and he did admit to spilling some oil. He told me he washed off the snow blower so he did not think it was that. I have my fingers crossed and I am hoping that there was either some oil he missed or, that he overfilled the transmission. Anyway I am going to pull the cover over the fill hole and take a look. I am going to keep an eye on it today and still go over the housing bolts to make sure they are properly tight.

Thanks for your support.

Jason

PS. I have what I believe is an old single stage Gilson Snow Canon I bought a few years ago in a yard sale for $5 to fix. I kind of put working on it on the back burner for a few years. From what I have seen in this forum, several of you have two machines, a light duty stage 1 with paddles and a heavy duty stage 2 with an auger. I do have the manual and just found it. It is an owners guide and parts list. If I get to it today I will get the model number off of it and post it. I think it might be a two stroke engine because the whole machine is very light.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Multiple blowers*



ComicDom1 said:


> From what I have seen in this forum, several of you have two machines, a light duty stage 1 with paddles and a heavy duty stage 2 with an auger.


There are alot of people here that have more than 1 blower for multiple reasons. Some repair/rebuild for fun or profit. Some do it for necessity.

I'm going to generalize here, and obviously there are exceptions to every generalization. A single stage typically works best with from under 1" to about 4" of fluffy snow, it works well for that. When you get into the 2" to 10" of heavier snow, then a smaller (4-5 hp) 2 stage works better. When you get into the really heavy or wet stuff, a higher hp machine (7-10 hp) is my preferred machine.

Each step up in size typically has additional HP thus more torque, a larger set of auger rakes, a larger diameter impeller along with larger vanes on it, and a chute with a larger opening on the impeller.
Slush etc has a tendency to push like wet spagetti and will plug up small diameter chute openings. The higher the HP and impeller speed, the better chance of slinging that wet/heavy/slushy stuff than a smaller machine.

I have several, but then again I've been rebuilding blowers. It's a way to fill that size slot at a decent price. With the 2 you have, get that single stage going and you'll be set for most anything you should encounter.


----------

